
Transportation Secretary Muses on Idea of Blocking All Cellphones in Cars - markbnine
http://www.fastcompany.com/1703662/transport-secretary-muses-on-idea-of-blocking-all-cellphones-in-cars
======
patrickyeon
Alright! I can't wait until I, as a passenger, can't use my phone! Or I can't
use it while walking near running cars (as in, every city street)!

Or my new car comes with a free cell phone blocker I bring in to the theater
(some disassembly required)!

Honestly, wouldn't it be more effective, and less invasive, to install
breathalyzers in every car?

